
Does anyone still use Usenet? - gen3
I recently bought some bandwidth hoping to look around, but I am having a hard time finding any community with content. Did I just arrive to the party late? (Newsgroups that you used to follow would also be appreciated.)
======
simonblack
Yep.

This is my newsgroup list: Some of these groups have posts practically every
day, some have posts that are few and far between.

    
    
            1  aus.computers.linux                     
            2  comp.os.coherent                        
            3  comp.os.cpm                             
            4  comp.sys.northstar                      
            5  comp.os.linux.misc  
            6  alt.os.linux.mint  
            7  alt.autos.mercedes                      
            8  alt.os.linux.debian                     
    

My NNTP server is eternal-september, my articles-downloading software is
_slrnpull_.

My local handling of articles is a partial installation of _cnews_ , my news-
reader software is a slightly modified version of _tass_ , both of which were
originally components of my Coherent software installation.

------
pasttense01
The major use of Usenet currently is for file-sharing of copyrighted media.
It's safer than torrents if you only want to download--since for torrents you
are also uploading.

------
pwg
Yes. The following groups have some activity in them:

comp.lang.tcl, comp.misc, alt.os.linux.slackware, sci.crypt,
comp.os.linux.misc.

Many of the comp.lang.* groups have activity.

~~~
leed25d
talk.bizarre?

------
Simulacra
I tried accessing newsgroups for the first time in 20 years but was unable to
find a way in without paying. Is there a free way into Usenet?

~~~
pwg
Yes, if you want the textual discussions groups, then at least:

Eternal September ([https://www.eternal-september.org/](https://www.eternal-
september.org/))

or

AIOE: ([https://www.aioe.org/](https://www.aioe.org/))

are free possibilities.

